# Shopping for new grill, infrared



## sweatequity (Apr 16, 2012)

I am in the market for a new gas grill and have been reading a few reviews and wanted to see if any of you woodys members were using any of the new infrared grills?

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Here is the one I am locked in on at home depot:

http://www.homedepot.com/Outdoors-G...talogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#reviews


----------



## pcrouch (Apr 17, 2012)

I have that exact grill and really like it.  I was skeptical about the infared thing at first, but it's pretty much the same.  I think it's the perfect size.  We've had it for just over a year and we're still on our first propane tank, but we grill pretty often.


----------



## whchunter (Jun 10, 2012)

*Be Careful*

You might want to read this.  when I read this I started wondering what infrared is really about...........???


http://www.ehow.com/about_6081290_infrared-grill-vs_-conventional-gas.html

http://www.ehow.com/about_6081290_infrared-grill-vs_-conventional-gas.html


----------



## bash75 (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a two burner. Best grill I have ever owned.


----------

